# New Zealand - one photo per post



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/thehummahls/KiwiCountryNorth#5317759645816865010









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/thehummahls/KiwiCountryNorth#5317759745819935826









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Trevor's Rocks, Poor Knights Islands*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/petrovic.mila/2008NZNorth#5183114346426981474









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Tongariro National Park*










Source: http://lh5.ggpht.com/_l5hJDc-mTXo/SmYM4MwmrsI/AAAAAAAABYM/4C4HTmRaVto/s800/Position_of_Northland.png









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Dolomite Point, Punakaiki, Paparoa National Park*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/AnneDanNZ/Day7DolomitePointAndCharleston#5119009440807787410









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Abel Tasman National Park*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/glastoria/200611_Abel_Tasman_National_Park#5184228345691010354









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/glastoria/200611_Piha_Karekare#5184187483372153250









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Doubtful Sound, Fiordland National Park*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/kath...nd3ManapouriDoubtfulSound#5291133461656678242









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Aranui Cave, Waitomo Caves*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/lh/v...act.raine.family&filter=1#5128656530396008178









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Some lovely photos here, thanks for posting.

Just have to correct you. Bungy Jumping was not invented in New Zealand. It was invented by some Oxford University students in the late 70's and first jumped in Bristol. They continued the sport transporting it around the world (jumping from other famous bridges like the Golden Gate, cranes and hot air balloons) when they were featured on an American show called "That's Incredible". It was several years later that it started in NZ. However, it was in NZ that the first commercial jumping started for tourists. This is quite different to "inventing" something.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dangerous_Sports_Club


----------



## gabo79 (Oct 31, 2008)

Comment the photos are spectacular pictures are to be rather small for bigger better appreciate


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Oops my fault I didn't know that Justme thanks for correcting me though  and Gabo79 I really don't understand what you are saying can you please refrase it


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ I think he's saying you should post larger photos. The current sizes are a tad too small.


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Satellite picture of New Zealand*










Source: http://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/IOTD/view.php?id=3101​

*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Sorry about the small ones but most of the pictures I am posting are big  or maybe, I still don't understand :bash:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Milford Sound, Fiordland National Park*










Source: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:MilfordSound.jpg









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*SH25 Coromandel Coast*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/TilbaTravel/NZ2009Coromandel#5297358523458855794









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Palm Beach, Waiheke Island*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/lh/v...name=TilbaTravel&filter=1#5303524917921468514








​

*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland fireworks seen from Mt Eden*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/lh/v...jerome5391&psc=G&filter=1#5161721289032849490








​

*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*View from Christchurch Gondola*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/beccc182/NewZealand#5127453689462767026









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Rimutaka Hills*










Source: http://travel.webshots.com/photo/1105155827042177564hsQqbj









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Anaura Bay, Gisborne*










Source: http://www.fotomotivy.cz/menu/priroda/Anaura Bay, Gisborne, New Zealand.jpg









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Dawn over New Zealand*










Source: http://www.fotomotivy.cz/menu/priroda/Dawn Over New Zealand.jpg​

*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Carrington Club*










Source: http://wildwestcoastpublishing.com/wp/2008/08/27/new-zealand-golfing-hot-spot-at-carrington-club/









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Mt. Cook at Sunset*










Source: http://www.wallcoo.com/nature/2008_...1024x768/Mount Cook at Sunset New Zealand.jpg









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Wanaka, Treble Cone*










Source: http://www.star107.co.uk/activity/wcphotos300309.php









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Most of the photos in this page are very nice :cheers:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

very nice pics. this country has lots to show BTW is that you on the last pic?


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

No I wish 


*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Milford Sound*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/watsonantony/GoodNewZealandPics#5252489575993297842









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Akaroa*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/watsonantony/GoodNewZealandPics#5251941076575553010









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

Milford Soundand ther rainforest :drool:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Auckland from Rangitoto Island*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/Bastien.le.fournier/Rangitoto#5209819622140317714









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Mt Earnslaw*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/vonbaron/NZMtErnslaw#5169121374328908386









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

New Zealand landscapes are amazing!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Lake Wanaka from Mt. Roy*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/tishahawkins/NewZealand#5311811372587527538









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

buho said:


> New Zealand landscapes are amazing!


I know  


*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Lake Pukaki*










Source: http://picasaweb.google.com/tishahawkins/NewZealand#5311812846012957394









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Hobbiton, Matamata*










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/pietroizzo/50500343/









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

*Pilot's Beach at Taiaroa Head, Otago peninsula* 










Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1355628210/









*
 My Other Threads ​**-Colorado-*​*
**-Auckland-*​
*-Japan-​*​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

* The Blue Pools of Haast Pass*


Southern Alps, South Island











The Blue Pools by Frank, on Flickr


​


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Damn, you kiwis are so lucky!!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

dutchmaster said:


> Damn, you kiwis are so lucky!!


I know, I wish I was one


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

* Auckland / Tāmaki Makaurau*


North Island











Auckland City from Mount Eden by Robin Ducker, on Flickr


​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

* Mount Aspiring / Tititea*


Mount Aspiring National Park, Southern Alps, South Island











Mt. Aspiring by Mike Boruta, on Flickr

​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

* Mount Aspiring / Tititea*


Mount Aspiring National Park, Southern Alps, South Island











Mt Aspiring New Zealand by Rob Purser, on Flickr

​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

Queenstown / Tahuna


Otago, Southwest South Island











Queenstown 118.1 by Johnathan Esper, on Flickr

​


----------



## almagestos (Oct 11, 2009)

jeromericks said:


> *Southern Lights from Lake Tekapo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why southern lights are visible in New Zealand and they´re not visible in Chile and Argentina? :S 
I live in Córdoba - Argentina almost same latitude than New Zealand and I have never seen auroras australis here... even in Ushuaia are difficult to see and we´re closer from Antarctica than NZ... :nuts:


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

almagestos said:


> Why southern lights are visible in New Zealand and they´re not visible in Chile and Argentina? :S
> I live in Córdoba - Argentina almost same latitude than New Zealand and I have never seen auroras australis here... even in Ushuaia are difficult to see and we´re closer from Antarctica than NZ... :nuts:


I don't know, interesting question  I'd look it up since I don't know the answer


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

* Canterbury Plains  / Southern Alps*


Canterbury Region, Southern Alps, South Island











Canterbury Plains and the Southern Alps, New Zealand, 22 July 2005 by Phillip Capper, on Flickr


​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

* Fiordland*


Fiordland National Park, Southwestern corner of the South Island











P2015806 by Dave Roberts, on Flickr

​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

* Lake Wanaka*


Otago region, Southwestern corner of the South Island











Lake Wanaka - South Island, New Zealand by Ruth Lawton, on Flickr

​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

* Mount Taranaki / Mount Egmont*


Taranaki Region, West Coast of the North Island











Perfectly shaped volcano by Daniel Bosma, on Flickr


​


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

almagestos said:


> Why southern lights are visible in New Zealand and they´re not visible in Chile and Argentina? :S
> I live in Córdoba - Argentina almost same latitude than New Zealand and I have never seen auroras australis here... even in Ushuaia are difficult to see and we´re closer from Antarctica than NZ... :nuts:



There are reminiscent of auroras in Tierra del Fuego but yes they are difficult to see. In 2007 there was a huge aurora in the Antarctica and it was visible even in Buenos Aires province. There are cruises in Ushuaia to see them clearly in the sea.


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice thread by the way! Austral lands rock!


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

* Southern Alps*


South Island











Panorama_Landscape_Southern Alps_Franz Josef & Mt Cook_NZ_M2_D by Ian Turner, on Flickr


​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

franpunk said:


> There are reminiscent of auroras in Tierra del Fuego but yes they are difficult to see. In 2007 there was a huge aurora in the Antarctica and it was visible even in Buenos Aires province. There are cruises in Ushuaia to see them clearly in the sea.


Thanks for the help with that question


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

franpunk said:


> Nice thread by the way! Austral lands rock!


Thanks  I know


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

* Mount Taranaki / Mount Egmont*


Taranaki Region, West Coast of the North Island











Mount Taranaki by 𐂀 jgraham, on Flickr


​


----------



## jeromericks (Mar 14, 2009)

* Abel Tasman National Park*


Northern South Island











Abel Tasman National Park by Stefan Heinrich, on Flickr


​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Landscape Beauty... by Ankit_, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

BOI 146 by newnumenor, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

new-zealand-bliss-598-2 by Sgt Channel, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

18 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by Urban+Explorer, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Rapids by SeanC90, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Queenstown - 042 by Tarique, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Elven Southern Beech Forest Beyond Alpha Hut by cordyceps, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Lake Hawea by mikeandmitch, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

DSCF1943 by choupchoupchoup, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Windy Northcote Point night by Elyse Childs, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72074


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Lake Wakatipu in Autumn by EvanAshleyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72074


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72074


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

magical tour by Spring.Break, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72074


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72074


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

^^^


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72074


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72074


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Auckland​*








source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72074


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Lake Benmore by NKhalaman, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves*

From Wikipedia
The Waitomo Caves are a village and cave system forming a major tourist attraction in the northern King Country region of the North Island of New Zealand, 12 kilometres northwest of Te Kuiti.

I really want to visit these caves. They are beautiful.:cheers:


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)

*Waitomo Caves*


----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## vshreiter71 (Jul 4, 2009)




----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: http://www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=65652


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73102


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73102


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Lake Wakatipu*, Queenstown​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72863


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Milford Sound*​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72863


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Run awesomely :cheers:


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Tolaga Bay, both a bay and small town on the East Coast of North Island, New Zealand


Tolaga Bay  by Scottish Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lake Dunstan, Otago Region in the South Island of New Zealand


Lake Dunstan, Central Otago by ANZ787900, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lake Tutira, North-eastern Hawke's Bay in New Zealand


Lake Tutira Reflections by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


Lake Tutira Reflections by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


Lake Tutira Reflections by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Mahurangi River Winery - Warkworth, New Zealand










src


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Lake Camp, Hakatere, Canterbury, New Zealand


Lake Camp by joinash, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Panorama of Lake Rerewhakaaitu, Rotorua, Bay of Plenty, New Zealand


1-Panorama Lake Rerewhakaaitu by JayVeeAre (JvR), on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Split Apple Rock, Motueka Abe, Tasman National Park, Tasman, New Zealand


Split Apple Rock by Tonyfoster, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

New Chums Beach, Coromandel, New Zealand


New Chums Beach, Coromandel by flyingkiwigirl, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

The Kaimai Range, a mountain range in the North Island of New Zealand










src


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*Purakaunui Falls*​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72863


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

*The Nuggets Point*​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=72863


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Orca Whales by PerkyBeans, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Tongariro Crossing by marcadamente, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Mount Cook


Mt Cook, New Zealand by Anjali Chandhok, on Flickr


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Sorry *SYDNEY*  :


19 MAY 13 20°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by Eye on Auckland, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Army Bay Milky Way*
Location: Army Bay, Whangaparaoa, Auckland, New Zealand


Army Bay Milky Way #6? by Mikey Mack, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Auckland Harbour Bridge*
Location: Herne Bay, Auckland, Auckland, New Zealand


Auckland Harbour Bridge by Mikey Mack, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Tree on hill*
Location: Te Whanga, Whangaparaoa, Auckland, New Zealand


Tree on hill by Mikey Mack, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Queenstown by The Globetrotting photographer, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Wairangi Wharf early blue hour*
Location: Herne Bay, Auckland, New Zealand


Wairangi Wharf early blue hour by Mikey Mack, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Moonrise over Mahurangi Island*
Location: Mahurangi Island (Goat Island), Waikato Region, North Island


Moonrise over Mahurangi Island, Waiwera 1 by Mikey Mack, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Starry Night*
Location: Lake Tekapo, South Island of New Zealand


Starry Night by PerkyBeans, on Flickr


----------



## tomtem (Sep 11, 2013)

*nice*

very nice. I used to travel here, but I'm not going to be many places. A wonderful country. Thanks


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946 *all pictures I posted from Thai photographer


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Lake Tekapo*
Location: Mackenzie Basin, South Island of New Zealand


Lake Tekapo by eve kareen, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Wanaka lake *
Location: Wanaka town, Otago region, South Island, New Zealand


Wanaka by eve kareen, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Queenstown panorama*
Location: Otago region, South Island, New Zealand


Queenstown panorama by sixthofdecember, on Flickr


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Lake Tekapo*


Sleepy Southern Alps by little m, on Flickr​


----------



## Aalia123 (Feb 16, 2013)

New Zealand is probably the earth's adventure capital thanks to an variety of amazingly diverse terrain, consisting of spectacular hills, waterways, and the sea which are all excellent for any adventure activity and extreme sports activities including biking, hiking, mountain climbing, rafting, bungee jumping, sky diving, jet skiing and boating, snow skiing, snowboarding, and parasailing. :cheers:


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2013)

20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2013)

QUEENSTOWN, NEW ZEALAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2013)

16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

bozenBDJ said:


> *Lake Tekapo*
> 
> 
> Sleepy Southern Alps by little m, on Flickr​


That is magnificent. :cheers: In terms of natural beauty, New Zealand has to be one of the most underrated, under visited countries in the world.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2013)

22 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## RUNBKK (Feb 1, 2013)

​








source: www.pixpros.net/forums/showthread.php?t=73946


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

05 JAN 13 25°C OWEN CHAPMAN CHALLENGE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

07 JUL 12 14°C COROMANDEL PENINSULA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2013)

HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2013)

HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Untitled by No Limitz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

PattyFisher said:


> these are just stunning photography i have ever seen
> beautiful one. thanks to photographer for this creativity


:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

Milford Sound by MadGrin, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2013)

16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Hamner Springs, Canterbury*


The Road to Hanmer Springs by Matthew Post, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2013)

BAY OF ISLANDS 26 FEB 11 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2013)

20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2013)

24 DEC 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2013)

27 SEP 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## lulapop (Oct 12, 2013)

How is the weather in New Zeland?


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Auckland*









http://www.internationalsos.ru/ru/imagesisos/New_Zealand_Auckland.jpg​


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

20 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2013)

18 JAN 12 24°C by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

11 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2013)

22 DEC 12 HOBBITON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Mount Cook National Park, New Zealand by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

EDIT


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Auckland​*







http://www.urbancapture.com/wp-content/uploads/yapb_cache/110101_day_22_sky_tower_auckland_new_zealand1.ck59jw17lpckg8g8wgokco4gk.8hrw0xj94288kk84gsowgs4o4.th.jpeg​


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2013)

18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2013)

21 SEP 2013 WANAKA by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Kepler Track, New Zealand by WiToX, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

02 MAR 13 RAGLAN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2013)

17 JUNE 12 WAIKATO, OLD TE AROHA ROAD by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## hotgirlhotgirl (Nov 5, 2013)

play friv games from friv2new.com. ... Friv games. 1 / 260. «« « 1; 2 · 3 · 4 · 5 · 6 · 7 · 8 · 9 · » · »» · Happy Halloween · Puff's Skate Jam · Everything for Halloween ...
http://kizi2new.com/
http://friv2new.com/
http://yepi2new.com/


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2013)

BAY OF ISLANDS 25 FEB 11 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Aoraki/Mount Cook National Park:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/x_tan/5963550677/in/set-72157626388871973


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2013)

17 JUNE 12 TAURANGA, KAIMAI, BAY OF PLENTY by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2013)

28 JULY 13 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

18 FEB 12 COROMANDEL by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2013)

18 FEB 12 WHANGAMATA COROMANDEL by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Adiks (Jun 22, 2003)

Is it you being a photographer with a gift or is it the country being an endless beauty? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

Adiks said:


> Is it you being a photographer with a gift or is it the country being an endless beauty? :dunno:


Thanks :hug: it is the Country, so easy to capture


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2013)

17 AUG 12 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2013)

22 SEP 2013 ARROWTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2013)

HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

:drool:


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Nelson Haven in Blue by duncanmc42, on Flickr


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)

Blue Q by v on life, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2013)

27 OCT 13 20°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2013)

30 MAR 12 LAKE KARAPIRO WAIKATO by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I presume is the mildford sound in the last picture :drool:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

Arpels said:


> I presume is the mildford sound in the last picture :drool:


That's correct


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

HAWKE'S BAY 27 NOV 2010 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2013)

21 SEP 2013 TREBLE CONE by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

08 APR 12 21°C by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2013)

30 MAR 12 HOBBITON WAIKATO by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2013)

08 MAR 13 26°C BREATH OF THE VOLCANO by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2013)

16 FEB 13 26°C AUCKLAND PRIDE PARADE 2013 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2013)

CHRISTCHURCH 23 JAN 11 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

WELLINGTON 21 JAN 11 by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2013)

15 SEP 12 WELLINGTON by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wellington does look so pretty.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

SYDNEY said:


> 08 MAR 13 26°C BREATH OF THE VOLCANO by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


Quite a spectacle. Great stuff!


----------



## mobus (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## Slow Burn (Mar 22, 2008)

*The Road to Milford Sound*


Photo is my own


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2013)

Auckland from the air by craigsydnz, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

Milford Sound. Mountains in the early morning mist. New Zealand. by jheritage70, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

18 OCT 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2013)

*THE BOOK OF NEW ZEALAND*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Colors Of Wanaka*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/548380_615435221843529_552406614_n.jpg​


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2014)

16 JUNE 12 MOUNT MAUNGANUI by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

30 SEP 12 19°C WAIHEKE ISLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Franz Josef Glacier - Southern Alps*


Franz Josef Glacier by Simon__X, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2014)

Conical Hill-Routeburn Track-New Zealand by mikemellinger, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Marlborough - South Island*


Counting Sheep Marlborough by Simon__X, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2014)

21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Fox Glacier*









Source


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Ohau*


Ohau Sunset by C.Murray, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2014)

28 OCT 13 18°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2014)

06 NOV 13 19°C AUCKLAND by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

*Mount Cook* - *Canterbury*


Aoraki & Lake Pukaki | Canterbury by dawvon, on Flickr​


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2014)

21 SEP 2013 QUEENSTOWN by oh.yes.melbourne, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Great pics!


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Reflection Lake:*

Near Reflection Lake on New Zealand's west coast of South Island by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Milford Sound, Southland*


New Zealand by Ed Kruger, en Flickr


----------



## eleczo (Mar 6, 2018)

Awesome Pic but what I felt is maybe only a few photos seem like the real remaining shows edited one


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Lake Wakatipu, near Queenstown:*

New Zealand, South Island: Lake Wakatipu near Queenstown by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Mount Taranaki:*

Mount Taranaki in Tongariro National Park, North Island by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Coromandel:*

Hole in the Rock on New Zealand's Coromandel Peninsula by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Puritan (Nov 1, 2011)

*The Christchurch Botanic Gardens*

Hagley Park New Zealand. by Bernard Spragg. NZ, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Milford Sound, New Zealand's Fjordland by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Waitomo thermal pools near Rotorua by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Coromandel coast:

Coromandel coast, North Island, New Zealand by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Lake Hawea, on New Zealand&#x27;s South Island by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Mount Cook and Lake Pukaki by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Lake Taupo, North Island:

Lake Taupo, New Zealand&#x27;s North Island by Graham Hart, on Flickr*


----------

